# Attack of the GIANT kangaroo...and a baby...and a penguin...



## vandecarr (Mar 15, 2008)

Both shot with Diana +













Mike


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 16, 2008)

That second one's a mind-bender, Mike.  Multiple exposures, I assume?


----------



## vandecarr (Mar 16, 2008)

No multiple exposures here, just pure talent.

We'll not really talent either, It really is just one exposure though. Thats the result I ended up with.

There was no looking in the viewfinder here either I just lowered the camera and took a shot.


Thanks,
Mike


----------

